# Beehives in the full shade? OK?



## TheBuzz (Feb 8, 2012)

Shade will help with the TX heat, and part shade will let them dry out after a rain. A water source (which can be as simple as a tray of gravel & water) and planting flowering plants within 3miles will help with your production.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Do you have small hive beetles? If so, I'd ask a local beek for their opinion. Here....full sun....100 plus degrees in July is child's play compared to a shady yard beetle infestation.


----------



## Rusty Hills Farm (Mar 24, 2010)

What Dan said!

Rusty, who has been there and done that!!! It wasn't pretty.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

I'd be concerned with full shade.


----------



## delber (Dec 26, 2010)

Ditto the full shade. I had one hive swarm, failed to rear a queen, I put a frame of eggs, when she should have hatched they absconded. They were in full shade. The hives in the full shade had SHB while the others had very few. You can put slats resting on the top of the hive if you'd like to give them some "shade" on the front of their hives or the sun side of their hives at noon time. I saw a picture of it somewhere and it seemed pretty cool.


----------



## brazosdog02 (Feb 5, 2013)

Im glad I asked. Honestly, I didnt think it was a bad thing. I thought it would be BETTER for full shade since bees in the wild live in trees that are fully shaded by the canopy. Im not willing to 'test' it with my new startups though.


----------



## SRBrooks (Jun 24, 2012)

Dear Brazos:
I'm in Texas. My hive gets a couple of hours of full sun in the morning, then dappled shade for the rest of the day. It's a super-strong hive, and the set-up must agree with them. 

Sondra


----------

